# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  What's coming for mobile development

## szlamany

We produced our first app for pocket pc's using VS 2005 earlier this year.

I was wondering what new functionality / device support or compact framework features might be coming with the release of VS 2008?

----------


## PaulYuk_MS

Hi -

It's great to hear you're doing mobile development.  I recently wrote a hobbyist application to get movie times from a public Web service.  

There is a good blog post from the mobile team on significant additions to mobile development in '08:
http://blogs.msdn.com/windowsmobile/...-download.aspx

One of the coolest mobile-specific features is the latest emulator support.  It can simulate common & problematic scenarios (battery life changing) and allow you to code/test for it.  

Of course, mobile developers get to enjoy most all of the big ticket improvments to '08 and .NET 3.5.  E.g. VB users get enhanced Intellisense in many more situations and they get significant enhances to build performance and IDE responsiveness.  LINQ and WCF are big ticket platform features -- VB developers get full access to those features inside of mobile.  

I'll ask a few of the mobile experts if they can pinpoint a few more specific features you might enjoy.

Best,
Paul

----------

